# The Great-Grandson of Ga'Zi



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

My boy Ty is the great-grandson of Ga'Zi on both sides of his pedigree through Ganeyn and Tiz Zi. 

Intrepid Mork Arabian

I eventually plan on getting a horse of similar breeding to Ty, I just love his temperament, build, and his all-roundness. He to me is what the Arabian should be, not these giraffes you often see in the show ring. 

While reading and learning more of his line, I found Ga'Zi probably his most famous relative and I'm amazed at how much they look alike. From everything I'm finding its the Ga'Zi I fell in love with. The sweet, loving, devoted, hard-working horse that will do anything you ask and do it because he loves to please.


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

What a sweet looking guy, and they do look similar! I'm curious, how old is he?


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Ty is 35. The picture of him is from when he was about 33ish.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Raoin Shadow Ga Zi was a great horse but Fadjur would be your boys most famous and potent grandsire. Shalom


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow, what a treasure! Ga'Zi was a fabulous and very popular sire, your horse's pedigree is amazing. Abu Farwa is especially athletic and known... I would sort of beg to differ, I find the Ga'Zi/Abu Farwa horses to be so athletic, I loved Fadjur too, but the Abu Farwa horses are superior athletes. As well as Farana.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

I personally love his Ga'Zi and Abu Farwa lines because from my readings and talking to breeders they swear that's where Ty got his temperament from. 

Ty's the type of horse that will work his butt off to keep a newbie rider on his back. He forgives every mistake and he tries his heart out. I've gotten that horse is so many bad situations and he will get me out. '

Ty came in my possession at 25 years old to be my first horse. At that age he did endurance, trail riding, barrel racing, western pleasure, trail course, not to mention dabbling in dressage, jumping, and even a few memorable cases of my friends and I charging at each other on our horses with 'lances'. 

Easy to say this horse can do it all


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Remali said:


> Wow, what a treasure! Ga'Zi was a fabulous and very popular sire, your horse's pedigree is amazing. Abu Farwa is especially athletic and known... I would sort of beg to differ, I find the Ga'Zi/Abu Farwa horses to be so athletic, I loved Fadjur too, but the Abu Farwa horses are superior athletes. As well as Farana.


Not meaning to argue with my good friend Remali but Fadjur sired the dam of the great Khemosabi who founded his own dynasty. That alone makes him an immortal sire if you ask me.
Abu Farwa was a great sire and my kind of arabian. I also agree his get were very athletic.
Fadjur IMO had it all good looks, temperament, conformation, and the ability to pass all these on for many generations to come. Shalom


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Does anyone else on here have any Ga'Zi babies? I'd love to see some more to see how well he stamped his foals.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I love all of them. My uo and coming stallion that is in reining training is a Khemosabi grandson (Fadjur) and by Magic Aulrab. 
Looks, athletiscm, temperment. He is, to quote my trainer, "freaky quiet". 
The best of both worlds. They both have it all wrapped up the package. 
I love the Khemo/Muscat bred horses crossed with CMK. The mix is perfect. 
Ty is lovely 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

